

What countries take the most hands-off approach to Internet regulation? - MRonney


======
dirkdeman
Here in The Netherlands we're pretty Liberal ( or libertarian, if you will),
but I guess it depends on what you're looking for. Political freedom? Nothern
Europe is a safe bet, Sweden for instance. Financially shady stuff? Try
Antigua. I guess it depends on what you mean by a hands off regulation.

